# Too much SMB dissolved my gold HELP



## moem49 (Jan 13, 2017)

What is the best way to fix this? Should i just re- add acive acid components (muratic/peroxide/bleach) then try again? 
Apologies in advance if I didn't post correctly this IS my first.
Thanks


----------



## aga (Jan 13, 2017)

Please add more information, such as what materials you started with, what you used/did to dissolve it, what the final liquid volume was, also how much SMB was used.

This will help the people here give you the best answers.

Edit: fixed typo


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes, aga is spot on.. Not enough information.. Not even close.

The way I read your thread made it sound like you used sooooo much smb, that the smb somehow redissolved your gold. 

Which ...well, it just doesn't work like that.


----------



## upcyclist (Jan 13, 2017)

To give you advance notice, one of our questions will be, "Did you test your solution to confirm the presence of gold?"

In other words, just because you added SMB and no gold came down doesn't mean the SMB dissolved it--it may mean there was never gold in solution. And "I just know" will not be received nearly as well as "I got a positive stannous chloride test".


----------



## anachronism (Jan 13, 2017)

As the other guys have quite rightly pointed out. Let's have some proper information first please. ~Otherwise we end up in yet another theorycraft and guesswork thread that ends up constantly correcting itself. 

On that note how about a forum sticky post that details a list of the basic information required in order to effectively answer a "help I'm in the poo" question?

Possibly titled "Help what do I do? Here's what we need to know" or something similar.

It would save so much to and fro and silliness.

Jon


----------



## aga (Jan 13, 2017)

Unfortunately new people tend not to read sticky posts placed especially for them.

(i didn't until later  Guilty as charged )

The sticky may as well be titled "What ? Why Not ? Want Gold Now !"

It appears that the $ value associated with gold (PMs in general) tends to shut down large portions of the Reasoning parts of the brain when it does not magically appear, in large amounts, instantly.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 13, 2017)

It appears that the $ value associated with gold (PMs in general) tends to shut down large portions of the Reasoning parts of the brain when it does not magically appear, in large amounts, instantly.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Jan 13, 2017)

Haha Glory and Aga. Good posts. So put up the sticky and when someone posts one of these threads refer them to it and let THEM supply the info before replying and hypothesising. If they don't bother replying then let the thread die.

Wasted time reduced. Effort reduced.


----------



## aga (Jan 13, 2017)

No, we should Refine it, this being mostly about Refining.

Suggested Sticky title : "Where to Start"

Suggested contents :-

C.M.Hoke, Refining Precious Metal Wastes :-
http://goldrefiningwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php/Hoke_Refining_Precious_Metal_Wastes

The goldrefiningforum.org Wiki :-
http://goldrefiningwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page

The goldrefiningforum.org Library :-
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=85

The entire forum itself.

Refine this further, and make it Sticky, at the top, and even dicks like me would not have failed to notice it.

If i had seen it and ignored it, no excuse possible.

Edit:

It would be better as a Topic, like "Where to Start" or "Getting Started" or something like that.

When i arrived, it was not obvious which Topic was the right place to start.

P.S. on page 91 of the book Hoke says something about cyanide that is pretty bad. 
Adding HCl to cyanides releases lethal HCN gas, depending on quanity produced/inhaled.

Ediot (an idiot editing) typos.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 13, 2017)

I think you're missing the point I am making Aga. Get people to tell us what material they are using, how much, what they did, and where they are up to instead of making us guess. 

If I came to you and said "my car doesn't work how can I fix it?" How many questions would you need to ask before you could give any sensible advice?


----------



## aga (Jan 13, 2017)

I get what you're saying, just that for newcomers there is no clear way In.

A dedicated Topic for newcomers might help, especially with a sticky about how to get started.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah that's what I suggested 7 posts ago.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 13, 2017)

aga said:


> I get what you're saying, just that for newcomers there is no clear way In.
> 
> A dedicated Topic for newcomers might help, especially with a sticky about how to get started.


There are threads all over this forum for newcomers pointing them to the right place, they choose not to look as most do. So, I have posted some of the better ones here,,

 http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=21412
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/app.php/rules
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=85

And this took me how long, ah ha, 15 seconds with the use of the forum search. :idea: 

Good luck,
Ken


----------



## Grelko (Jan 13, 2017)

upcyclist said:


> To give you advance notice, one of our questions will be, "Did you test your solution to confirm the presence of gold?"
> 
> In other words, just because you added SMB and no gold came down doesn't mean the SMB dissolved it--it may mean there was never gold in solution. And "I just know" will not be received nearly as well as "I got a positive stannous chloride test".




Stannous definately lets you know if it's in solution or not. (If the stannous is still good and the result isn't being masked by some other effect)

There are so many different reasons gold won't drop.

There might not be any gold in there in the first place.

There might be such a small amount, that stannous won't show positive. "It'd have to be a very tiny amount"

If the result is being masked by another metal, you may need to dilute the solution and re-check it.

Pt, Pd or other metals that also give results using stannous can mask the presence of gold in solution.

*If you added too much SMB, you can try heating it to drive off the excess SO2 gas, then re-adicidy with HCL and try adding a tiny bit more SMB at a time to see if anything drops.* (I had to do this a couple times)

Using bleach, you may need to heat the solution to drive off extra chlorine gas, or the gold wont drop.

Etc, Etc.


----------

